# Good Budget 2.1 Recievers?



## Hintzyboy (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm looking for a nice, but affordable 2.1 reciever to hook up to the computer instead of spending money on a crappy computer audio system. I've found a few nice 2-channel recievers under $200 from reputable brands (Sony, Onkyo, Denon, etc), but nothing with a sub out on it, which is a must. any help you guys can give will be appreciated.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

why not just buy a stereo amp and run the speaker outs through the sub and back out to the speakers. many subs have this option because there arent many 2.1 recievers. i have a yamaha amp i will be running through the inputs to my powered yamaha sub and back out to a pair of little pinnacle bookshelf speakers. it makes it much cheaper to find a decent reciever that way.


----------



## Hintzyboy (Mar 31, 2007)

brownmoses said:


> why not just buy a stereo amp and run the speaker outs through the sub and back out to the speakers. many subs have this option because there arent many 2.1 recievers. i have a yamaha amp i will be running through the inputs to my powered yamaha sub and back out to a pair of little pinnacle bookshelf speakers. it makes it much cheaper to find a decent reciever that way.


Corrct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that would mess up the final impedence.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

There's a Panasonic digital receiver that is very popular. I think it even has true bi-amping capabilities that won't let you mids or tweeters crash if you midbass does (that is if you have bi-ampable speakers)


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

most home subs like that have inputs and outouts made specifically for this purpose if you dont have and LFE output. 
http://images.andale.com/f2/115/106/3000271/1140158256971_xodiamondsubf.jpg
it will look like this on the back of the sub. impedence will not change.


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

Some receivers have pre-outs and returns. Normally, the pre-out would be connected to an equalizer or tape deck, and the return from the EQ or deck would be returned to the power amplifier. 

However, if you put a splitter from the preamp to bot the power amp inputs and the subwoofer inputs, you're set. If your sub only has a single line-level input, consider a mixer.


----------



## cravenmh (Jan 14, 2009)

Exactly. Just buy an older unit. I have a Nakamichi SR-4A stassis receiver that was $1000 new and they go for about $120 on ebay with remote. The thing has very high end sound. Worth seeking out. Of my 12 misc, home amps and receivers, I would grab that one in case of a hurricane coming. Rotels are nice also.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

I used to use this amp on my PC for 2.1. It powered Elemental Designs bookshelves, plenty of power for them. Extremely basic, auto on/off, sub preout. I really liked it for a relatively inexpensive 2.1 setup and still blew away cheap PC sets.

Also this newer model. The only review even compares it to the older one I listed above.

My setup was: 

M-Audio Delta 2496 soundcard
Audiosource Amp100
Elemental Designs bookshelves
Dayton SUB80 (swapped out sub for an eD EHQS 8", it was a nice improvement!)


----------



## Trizzly (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a new in-box integra DTM 5.3 receiver that I would be willing to part with. It's a two channel receiver with a sub pre-out. It puts out 100 watts per channel @ 8 ohms.

I bought it a while ago with the intent to use it to power some outdoors speakers but I never got around to hanging the speakers or running the wires. And it looks like that project will be taking a back seat for a while.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## tubzrulz (May 30, 2009)

cravenmh said:


> Exactly. Just buy an older unit. I have a Nakamichi SR-4A stassis receiver that was $1000 new and they go for about $120 on ebay with remote. The thing has very high end sound. Worth seeking out. Of my 12 misc, home amps and receivers, I would grab that one in case of a hurricane coming. Rotels are nice also.


I second that. The old Nakamichi STASIS receivers (SR and TA series) have amplifier sections designed by Nelson Pass and in terms of sonics will blow the doors off any of the mainstream brands. There's a TA 2a on ebay right now with a BIN of $109. Just avoid the SR 1a and TA 1a...they didn't have STASIS amp sections.

TTFN,
Adam


----------

